# Savlon for cat?



## xbrenx (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My 1 year old female cat has licked herself so much she now has a bald spot under her chin. She's done this before and she scratches/licks at it so much it ends up as an open wound, we saw the vet who didn't really tell us a whole lot, just injected her and said we need to stop the itch.

The vet did mention last time that she may be allergic to fleas, even one landing on her could set off a reaction. She has been frontlined recently and no fleas have been found.

What I am wondering is whether it's safe to put Savlon on her wound, at least for now till we can get back to the vet? 

EDIT... It's okay, I've just remembered the great salt water cure all, sorry!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

She may be alergic to her collar if she has one or plastic if you have plastic food bowls.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I was also going to ask whether you have plastic food and water bowls. If you do, then perhaps change them over to ceramic, glass or stainless steel ones.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

As said before, she could have an allergy to a collar or food bowls. I'm not sure about Savlon myself and personally wouldn't use it, but I have used salt water in the past. I have a cat with a flea allergy and I never see a flea or flea droppings on her. Apparently fleas are building up a resistance to Frontline, but you can get Stronghold from the vet and this is certainly much better.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

cool boiled salted water, or some aloe gel is all i would put on it without seeking a vets advice first.

I would also reccomend that you do change the food and water containers, if plastic move to ceramic or steel.


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

I know you've already edited it saying that you've remembered salt water but to anyone else thinking of using savlon on a cat then i'm pretty sure it's poisonous to them. Germaline might be ok. Don't quote me on this but i am about 75% sure I overheard my vet telling a cat owner this. I don't feel up to doing any in depth googling of it but the disinfectant liquid savlon immediately comes up as poisonous.


----------



## xbrenx (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 

Our bowls are ceramic :thumbup:

Will stick with salt water for a couple of days and see how she goes.
Thanks again


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Cats Protection - Luton, Dunstable & District

I can confirm Savlon is defianately poisonous to cats.


----------

